
Exxon Might Be in Trouble Over Climate Change - oneJob
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-11-06/exxon-might-be-in-trouble-over-climate-change
======
mikhailt
First, I agree that we are driving the cause behind the recent climate change
issue.

However, I'm not quite sure how they can prove Exxon lied about this if
climate change itself is something that can't be proven easily as true in the
court of law.

It has a majority agreement among the scientific community but people are
allowed to disagree about it outside of that community and in the courts.

If the climate change can be proven as a legal fact 100% all the way, then you
can say Exxon intentionally lied but Exxon can just say it believes that and
get away with it as their protected right.

As long as we continue to proclaim legally that companies are "people with
rights", than we have no rights to change how they can speak or "lie" to
people.

